# Wanted: Stand-up Bluegrass Bass Player



## cohenj (Feb 7, 2006)

We're looking for an experienced stand-up bass player with good knowledge of the traditional bluegrass repertoire, willing to rehearse in Thornhill once a week and gig when required. Would also consider a skilled fretless electric player, if the vibe is right.

Write to [email protected] .

Thanks


----------

